# Mozart piano concertos & sonatas, How many sets do you have?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

How many sets of these do you have?
And what are your favorites?
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2019)

Sadly I don't have a complete set of Mozart's piano concertos. I do have Volume 1 of Brendel's The Great Piano Concertos on Philips, along with a recording by Immerseel of the 20th and 21st on Channel Classics. I like them both, but wish I had more.

For the Sonatas, I have Brautigam's complete sonatas recording on BIS using the fortepiano, and I really enjoy it.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

For the sonatas I only have Uchida. I used to have Barenboim.

For the concertos:

Perahia
Anda
Bilson

Partial: Casadesus (in the Szell box) and Rudolf Serkin (in a Sony budget box of his Mozart concerto recordings - overlapping the Szell box)

A reasonable number of individual recordings as well


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Zero full sets of the concertos, need to change that. Some pianists I like in individual works here are Ivan Moravec (my first and favorite Mozart pianist), Mitsuko Uchida, Murray Perahia, Friedrich Gulda, and Maurizio Pollini (though I like him better playing Chopin, and even better than his Chopin is his Schoenberg–but he is fairly good with Mozart too). Can't say I've heard enough of this amazing cycle to make a real judgment.

What's consensus here, huh? Is Perahia with ASMF the one to get? I hear Barenboim is pretty good too, with the English Chamber Orchestra (they must love playing these), but I don't really listen to him or like his playing all that much. 

I have Mitsuko Uchida's full set of the sonatas and don't really hunger for any others. Though I also have a CD with Svjatoslav Richter playing a handful of them, and it's amazing.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Itullian said:


> How many sets of these do you have?
> And what are your favorites?
> Thanks :tiphat:


For modern instruments, I have the Arte Nova set with Matthias Kirschnereit, and feel no need for another complete set. I also have all of Perahia in his big Sony box, but I find him pretty dull in Mozart.

For HIP, I have Bilson/Gardiner, Immerseel, and Viviana Sofronitsky. All are worthy, but overall, I prefer Sofronitsky, and her set is still incredibly cheap.

I also have a lot of great individual CD's of the concertos by Kovacevich, Annie Fischer, Peter Serkin, and Zoltan Kocsis.

I have more sets of the sonatas, complete or near complete sets by Ciccolini, Newman, Klien, Barenboim, Brautigam, Bezuidenhout, and Fazil Say. Probably a few others that I'm forgetting. Favorites are Say and Bezuidenhout.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*My favorite complete recordings of Mozart's piano concertos.*

*MODERN INSTRUMENTS*

- Barenboim BPO on Warner
- Barenboim ECO on EMI (now Warner)
- (Also 8 last Mozart concertos with Barenboim and the BPO on Euroarts DVDs)
- Perahia ECO on Sony
- Buchbinder with Wiener Symphoniker on Profil/Hanssler (not the VPO - another Vienna orc.)
- Brendel with Marriner on Decca
- Andras Schiff on Decca

*PERIOD INSTRUMENTS*

- Malmcolm Bilson/Gardiner on Archiv/DG. 
- Immerseel on Channel
- Viviana Sofronitsky on the Etcetera label.

*Partial sets/unfinished cycles:
*
- R. Serkin with Abbado on DG 
- Pires (Erato/Warner) with Armin Jordan and Guschlbauer
- Imogen Cooper with the Northern Sinfonia on Avie
- Alfred Brendel with Mackerras on Phillips/Decca.

If I had to choose just one period recording and one recording on modern instruments I'd go with Immerseel for period and with Barenboim and the BPO on Warner on modern instruments.

--- Because Barenboim can bring out the romance, magic and poetry of the slow movements like nobody else - especially in the concertos no. 9 and 21.

-------- Because Immerseel has the best sounding fortepiano ( a Walter copy) I have heard used in a complete Mozart set and he plays better than ever.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

flamencosketches said:


> Zero full sets of the concertos, need to change that. Some pianists I like in individual works here are Ivan Moravec (my first and favorite Mozart pianist), Mitsuko Uchida, Murray Perahia, Friedrich Gulda, and Maurizio Pollini (though I like him better playing Chopin, and even better than his Chopin is his Schoenberg-but he is fairly good with Mozart too). Can't say I've heard enough of this amazing cycle to make a real judgment.
> 
> What's consensus here, huh? Is Perahia with ASMF the one to get? I hear Barenboim is pretty good too, with the English Chamber Orchestra (they must love playing these), but I don't really listen to him or like his playing all that much.
> 
> I have Mitsuko Uchida's full set of the sonatas and don't really hunger for any others. Though I also have a CD with Svjatoslav Richter playing a handful of them, and it's amazing.


Have you heard Loriod with Boulez?









Zacharias on EMI, his earlier recordings, have some postmodern ideas. And Daniel Isoir is a bit special IMO


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Only complete sets mentioned here:

Concertos:
LP B'boim,ECO
LP Perahia,ECO
CD Schiff,Vegh
CD Anda/DG
CD Han,Freeman (only because it comes in the big WAM Brilliant box)
CD A.R.Schmidt,Masur
DWL Brendel,Marriner

They all have qualities, like many other, individual recordings. 
I am not into HIP as regards this series of works.

Sonatas:
LP Klien
CD Würtz
CD Deyanova (favourite)

I might invest in Fazil Say some time in the future too.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

It isn't a complete set, but I've just picked this up:









$5 used at a local record store. Any fans of Brendel's Mozart? I like what I've heard which isn't much yet (the "Jeunehomme" which is really good for being such an early work).


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

*My favorite complete recordings of Mozart's piano SONATAS*

*My favorite complete set on a modern piano is Maria Joao Pires's first recording (1974) on Denon* which has been re-released on Brilliant - so it's dirt frank spanking cheap - She is playful and agile and youthful and just amazing.









*On fortepiano the best complete set is Kristian Bezuidenhout on Harmonia Mundi* - I don't have the cds and it hasn't been released in a box yet. There are 9 volumes/cds released in 7 seperate releases meaning two of them are double-cds and the rest of them are single cds. This is the last vol. released in 2016:









Other complete recordings I own:

*MODERN PIANO: 
Pires (DG), Schiff (Decca) , Klara Wurtz (Brilliant), Barenboim (EMI), Gulda Mozart tapes (DG) Larrocha (RCA) and Eschenbach (DG)

FORTEPIANO: Brautigam (Bis)*

Among those Eshcenbach is terrific although for some reason I haven't heard it for a while...


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

wkasimer said:


> For modern instruments, I have the Arte Nova set with *Matthias Kirschnereit*, and feel no need for another complete set. I also have all of Perahia in his big Sony box, but I find him pretty dull in Mozart.
> 
> For HIP, I have Bilson/Gardiner, Immerseel, and Viviana Sofronitsky. All are worthy, but overall, I prefer Sofronitsky, and her set is still incredibly cheap.
> 
> ...


Agree with many of WKs picks.....

Keyboard Concerto (piano) - agree Kirschnereit great budget price set that ranks near the very top , Geza Anda is my very favorite boxset to choose just one, Annarose Schmidt best secret boxset many have not heard.....

Keyboard Concerto (forte piano) - Viviana Sofronitsky is my favorite also with best recorded balance between keyboard and orchestra in scale

Keyboard Sonata (piano) - Fazil Say very fresh bold, many great sets available....

Keyboard Sonata (forte piano) - Bezuidenhout newly completed on HM label, I expect a boxset soon but right now have to buy multiple CD sets (as noted above by RAS)

His new Haydn sonata CD not nearly as good, surpised by that.....









































Annerose Schmidt


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

I have this one:







A really good recording, certainly worth my money.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Some years ago I owned a dozen sets of the sonatas, but suddenly I became oversaturated by these and parted with most of them, only keeping Badura Skoda, van Oort and Pires (first recording).


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

For the concertos I have Perahia and Bilson/Gardiner. Bilson may present the way these pieces _did_ sound, but Perahia has a way of playing that is how I want these to sound. For the sonatas I have Andras Schiff and Karl Engel. I like Schiff and hardly listen to Engel.


----------

